# Bruce Lee Statue in Bosnia.



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/afp/20050912/ennew_afp/afplifestylebosniafilm_050912133847



> SARAJEVO (AFP) - The martial arts legend Bruce Lee is to be honoured with a statue in the southern Bosnian city of Mostar, as a symbolic protest against ethnic division, local authorities said.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 13, 2005)

Actually, it's old news, Arnisador.  I posted this last year, but, you'll note the link to the article has expired.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17147

 Apparently, statue erection is a slow process, if it took 2 years just to get approval from the local gov't to put it up!!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 13, 2005)

Ah, I saw it on the main page of Yahoo! and didn't realize it was such a long project!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2005)

Another Bruce Lee statue story, this time from Hong Kong:
http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20050917/ap_en_mo/people_lee_2


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

More on the Hong Kong event:
http://www.usatoday.com/travel/destinations/2005-10-25-lee-festival_x.htm


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 28, 2005)

With these statues popping up all over the place, pretty soon we're going to have the God Wong fei Hung carving out two tablets with the 10 Gung-Fu Commandments on it.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

LOL! Well, certainly he's a trustworthy source.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

In the news again today:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20051126/wl_nm/bosnia_brucelee_dc

*Bosnian town erects world's first Bruce Lee statue*



> The life-size 1.68 meter (5ft 7in) bronze statue is situated in Mostar's central park, close to the former front line of Bosnia's 1992-95 civil war. A decade after the conflict, Mostar's Muslim and Croat inhabitants remain deeply split.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2006)

*Family To Tell Bruce Lee's 'True Story' In Book, Movie*






> *Bruce Lee*'s family plans to produce a film on the late martial arts star, the first such movie it has supervised, the Chinese company making the movie said Sunday.
> 
> 
> The film, which will be made by the Lee family and the Beijing Jian Yongjia film company, will be based on an upcoming biography of the late actor by Lee's brother, *Lee Chun-fai*, Beijing Jian Yongjia said in a statement.
> ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 24, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> *Family To Tell Bruce Lee's 'True Story' In Book, Movie*


 
1001 ways to make money off of Bruce.


----------



## arnisador (May 12, 2007)

Bruce Lee tribute by an artist who paints with the side of his hand:
http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=376187&cache=1

Silly video, nice result.


----------

